# who else post videos like Freddy King on Facebook?



## c.j. (Feb 5, 2014)

I love watching Freddy work some of the dogs he is training. can yall recommend some other trainer that have similar videos? or training videos.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, I "bit" and did a Google search. There it was! After awhile I was able to stop laughing and write this post. This is absolutely a classic.









*Freddy on Sit, Mark and "Stuff" (YouTube - link)* 

I'm wondering if I can get a refund on the Hillmann Puppy video I just bought.









Thanks c.j.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is Freddy from the video I watched and couldn't do it anymore. Here, here, here, heel,no,sit,no,no, heel,heel, sit, dead bird, no, sit, dead bird,sit. Dead bird, back. That was all in like 15 seconds. Them he sends dog and is like woohoo this dog right here is awesome and a pistol, watch out for this dog in the future as the dog slowly trots out. Smh


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

c.j. said:


> I love watching Freddy work some of the dogs he is training. can yall recommend some other trainer that have similar videos? or training videos.


 It is a different way of doing things for sure!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I got to tell ya that poker is his thing
come on dudes lets get it on


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh, not that Freddy King.....yeah this one is a idiot that couldn't train a dog to wag its tail with a hot dog in his hand.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

They sum up the old adage "you get what you pay for"


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

My thoughts also, google Ace Freely British gundog trainer in Kiln Ms for plenty more YouTube humor. How/Why they proliferate is beyond me. Several well thought of HT trainers reference this Freddy Fender dude on their WebSites, makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Raymond Little said:


> My thoughts also, google Ace Freely British gundog trainer in Kiln Ms for plenty more YouTube humor. How/Why they proliferate is beyond me. Several well thought of HT trainers reference this Freddy Fender dude on their WebSites, makes me wonder sometimes.


Not a personal friend of Ace's, but I know of his operation. First, that's not his last name. Second, what good does it do to drag other guys through the mud? Sure, the OP brought up a name and responses to his videos are fine, but seriously man? This is the stuff that earns RTF it's broad reputation.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Just for the record, I thought the OP was looking for legit stuff. If he is looking for humor, disregard my suggestions.



mitty said:


> Bill Hillman has some good, free stuff: http://www.youtube.com/user/hawkeyemedianet or http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEyAU4OEQsQAKJCildYrb9A
> 
> As does Pat Nolan: http://www.youtube.com/user/PatNolan


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

badbullgator said:


> They sum up the old adage "you get what you pay for"


like…

And I know 2 guys right now that said, "I'm following Freddy Kings training program on youtube, because it's free and he's so good."


----------



## Brady Davis (Jan 2, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> My thoughts also, google Ace Freely British gundog trainer in Kiln Ms for plenty more YouTube humor. How/Why they proliferate is beyond me. Several well thought of HT trainers reference this Freddy Fender dude on their WebSites, makes me wonder sometimes.


This is the exact reason more folks don't participate in the RTF or dog events. First, as Barton mentioned, "Freely" isn't his last name, although we can only assume that "Ass-Clown" is yours? 

I don't care who the trainer is, breeder is, or hunter is…Why is this a center for slamming each other? If you don't like a trainer, don't use them; it's really that simple folks. On another note, I just bought a dog from Ace, and I can personally attest to his operation, and it's first class. The started dogs he had and we worked together would smash most people's "finished" dogs. And, since "how/why they proliferate is beyond you" I feel like I can help you out by answering that question: He's not an ass. He treats people good, has VERY happy customers and breeds dogs with some of the finest pedigrees of British Labs you can find. He offers HUGE health clearances, stands behind them, doesn't price-gouge and is an all around hell-of-a-nice-guy. So, take heed brother, those reasons themselves may be "beyond you" as well, but it's really quite simple. 

There's a wealth of knowledge on here, and will forever be a slew of opinions thrown around, and Lord knows everyone seems to get brave at a keyboard. I propose, however, that rather than watching Ace "Freelys" videos with disdain, you spend your time watching the videos of your choice, from a program of your choosing and we all enjoy our retrievers, our lifestyle and our blessings. 

Cheers!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

c.j. said:


> I love watching Freddy work some of the dogs he is training. can yall recommend some other trainer that have similar videos? or training videos.


c.j.

I beleive your heart is there and I don't doubt that, but please understand that there is a set of standards that RTF readers hold and one has to develop a thick skin to understand the desire folks have for their dogs. It doesn't have a thing to do with you....Please don't stop with the questions you have whether it is in the mainstream of RTF or not. We learn and if we don't ask, we don't and remain in limble(sp) and won't know.


----------



## nailbender (Jan 23, 2014)

As far as Freddy King goes, some help with your training is better than none. If free is what you can afford, he seems to at least be passionate about training dogs. A wise person once told me that I could learn something from anyone.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"Just for the record, I thought the OP was looking for legit stuff."_

Well, thank you for posting that. I was beginning to see a trend that a few posters thought this was a serious topic.









Frankly, it deserved the [GDG] label. My comment about getting a "refund" was totally _tongue in cheek_.

edit: Wow! This thread seemed to strike a few sensitive feelings. 

_"A wise person once told me that I could learn something from anyone."_ 

And sometimes it is "what not to do". However, from now on I promise to laugh at training videos like the Freddy one I referenced.....silently.


----------



## nailbender (Jan 23, 2014)

KwickLabs said:


> _"Just for the record, I thought the OP was looking for legit stuff."_
> 
> Well, thank you for posting that. I was beginning to see a trend that a few posters thought this was a serious topic.
> 
> ...


I thought the vid you posted was hilarious, but I couldn't tell by your first post if you knew he was trying to be funny. 

RTF as a rule has high standards. For those of us who aren't as serious, sometimes it's a little over the top. I see nothing wrong with either. By trying to emulate those who have had such great success, even if I fail miserably I will end up with a really good dog. At 7 months, she already is! Mostly due to reading here for hours. I hope to unlock even more of her potential. I can't think of another place where so many Pros and authors about anything are so accessible and willing to help. If free training advise is what your after, you could do a lot worse than right here.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

I personally had to "unfriend" him couldn't take it anymore. He did have a vid a few years ago that was really sweet from the marsh of "Teal" great videography and a fun gun dog to watch but the rest of the training stuff that pops up everyday on FB has something to be desired. You have to remember his FB page is free as well..

I'll also add you get what you pay for..


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I really believe the OP didn't realize what his or her audience was on the subject and now understood first hand on the subject and hopefully understands now.


----------



## DManey (Mar 18, 2014)

If someone does not like his training tatics who cares? He makes a dang good "duck hound" and that is what his clients want.
I don't personally like the duck call he uses but, it gets results and if you don't believe that watch ALL of his videos on-line and in stores...
Mallard Madness 1-8! Team Echo is hard to beat in the woods..


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

The video shows a trainer that is very enthusiastic & seems to be more interested in entertaining than training. His dogs are better than many I encountered while hunting public land and almost all the pets I see. Kudos for taking these dogs & using them for their intended purpose.

To the original poster: post up a location & connect to the local trainers. A local training group is priceless!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bartona500 said:


> Not a personal friend of Ace's, but I know of his operation. First, that's not his last name.


Whew....right over the head. Shout it out Loud He's back in the New York Groove


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's some history on Freddy King.

He has an RTF account. A few years ago, back when I was still doing a bit of contest calling, Freddy was doing a good bit of video for Echo calls. Freddy participated here frequently for while back then. We spoke a few times and talked dogs, shotguns and duckcalls....the "important stuff".

I recently tracked Freddy down, once I learned that a YouTube channel allowed you to send a message. I asked Freddy if something ran him off of RTF and how he was doing - I'm talking like 3 weeks ago! Last week I got to talk to Freddy, for the first time, on the phone in a long time. We had a great chat, and like a dummy, I jinxed him. I told him that his name has been brought up recently, on RTF, in a positive light. .... .... then this.

Guys and gals, posting on RTF _is not_ completely like sitting at the tailgate of a trial, or having a private phone chat. Lots and lots of folks can read what you write and will form opinions and images of who you are, and how you treat or speak about others.

Knocking other folks' methods: There's something I posted last Summer that I went back and found...I think it applies here.

I think Freddy King deserves more credit than some of you are giving. If you don't want to be part of his Facebook thing, just click it away or whatever you Facebook kids do. You don't need to slam the guy on RTF. 

Freddy may not read RTF everyday, but my hunch is that he knows this thread is here by now. Think about how you'd like it if someone wrote on here that you "couldn't train a dog to wag its tail"...etc.


Chris


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Evidently, I seem to be in need of some sensitivity training. However before doing so, I have a question. 

Reviewing the o.p.'s RTF statistics, it seems c.j. has Evan's program.....including videos. Therefore, my question is what precipitated the need to have training videos similar to those of "Freddy's"? 

Then again, maybe the "Freddy" video I happened to find on the Internet was not truly representative of this fine "alternative" approach. 

This all kind of reminds me of the time I got out of my mud rig in the backwaters of the Mississippi River, struggled forward about ten yards in deep mud and was soon too stuck to move. Suddenly, both definitions of quagmire came to mind. It was a learning moment.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> Evidently, I seem to be in need of some sensitivity training. However before doing so, I have a question.
> 
> Reviewing the o.p.'s RTF statistics, it seems c.j. has Evan's program.....including videos. Therefore, my question is what precipitated the need to have training videos similar to those of "Freddy's"?
> 
> ...


Honestly Jim,

I had totally forgotten that you posted in this thread when I wrote the above. Now that you remind me, I do recall finding that your post seemed to indicate finding true humor in a video that appeared to be designed to be humorous.

I was not addressing you or your words when I wrote the above.


----------



## Brady Davis (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Here's some history on Freddy King.
> 
> He has an RTF account. A few years ago, back when I was still doing a bit of contest calling, Freddy was doing a good bit of video for Echo calls. Freddy participated here frequently for while back then. We spoke a few times and talked dogs, shotguns and duckcalls....the "important stuff".
> 
> ...


Amen, Chris.


----------



## Demone (Mar 16, 2009)

He's an awesome video man for Echo. Loves to catch crappie with his better half, Miss Peanut. Can flat drive a boat and mud motor in the timber of Arkansas. Likes to train dogs too. Seems like a good dude to me.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Here's some history on Freddy King.
> 
> He has an RTF account. A few years ago, back when I was still doing a bit of contest calling, Freddy was doing a good bit of video for Echo calls. Freddy participated here frequently for while back then. We spoke a few times and talked dogs, shotguns and duckcalls....the "important stuff".
> 
> ...


That's sad. It use to be a tailgate (in fact you have said that to me many times) and most had thick enough skin to deal with it. Now we cannot state an opinion even when asked. Once again exhibiting why so many original RTF'ers no longer bother to participate. Boy we had fun back in the day with Angie, Gut, swishy, and soooo many others that no longer spend time here (granted there are there are many reasons so many are gone). Great advice, much fun, useless information, and little butt hurt. 
As far as how would I feel if someone wrote that I couldn't train a dog to wag its tail with a hot dog in my hand, no skin off my back. I am sure many have said worse about me. I am a big boy and don't expect a trophy for participating or for everyone to agree with me. I am not the end all expert and my advice is worth what you pay for it. 
I put a disclaimer in my signature just for you many years ago. My opinions are just that. For the past couple years I have reframed from posting any/much training advice because of all the sensitivity overload and have recently become more active again, but for Christ sake if I have to censor myself so I don't offend anyone it is just not worth it. 
Chris you have my number, if Freddy has a problem with my comments please feel free to give my number to him. You don't seem to indicate that he has a problem with my post, but rather that you do. Save yourself some stress and stop worrying about other people's perception. If he contacts you and says "hey who is that BBG guy and what the hell" then let me know. From what I saw of his videos the are worth what you pay for them, but mine would be too if I happened to put them on you tube. The OP asked for advice on the videos and is apparently new to the game. I would give anyone the same advice I gave above, stick with what works.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Corey, 

Please be realistic. I have been asking folks, yourself included, for years to go ahead and attack the idea, but do not attack the individual.

If you truly want to indicate to a newbie that you think the quality is poor, you can do that without calling him an "idiot" or stating that he "could not train a dog to wag its tail."

This is nothing new. 

I don't enjoy wasting my time on stuff like this. 

Please use the resource right. I'm asking you to please help me.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Honestly Jim,
> 
> I had totally forgotten that you posted in this thread when I wrote the above. Now that you remind me, I do recall finding that your post seemed to indicate finding true humor in a video that appeared to be designed to be humorous.
> 
> I was not addressing you or your words when I wrote the above.


Thanks Chris for reminding us. I do find his You Tube interesting. He is in love with his ducks, dogs etc. Talks to them more like they are human. I subscribe to him.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

KwickLabs said:


> Evidently, I seem to be in need of some sensitivity training. However before doing so, I have a question.
> 
> Reviewing the o.p.'s RTF statistics, it seems c.j. has Evan's program.....including videos. Therefore, my question is what precipitated the need to have training videos similar to those of "Freddy's"?
> 
> ...


I think a person can learn about dog training from more than one source. I have watched a few of Freddy King's youtube videos, and I think they have some value, especially for a new person: No retriever training program covers everything. 

In this video, for example, King emphasizes teaching the dog to make eye contact and not sniff the ground when walking at heel:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Corey,
> 
> Please be realistic. I have been asking folks, yourself included, for years to go ahead and attack the idea, but do not attack the individual.
> 
> ...


So I can say his videos are idiotic, but not call him an idiot? I can handle that. I have never met the man so I don't know that he is an idiot.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Just to add a bit of levity....


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

I must say, I'm pretty shocked by what I've been reading in this thread. I've not been a member of RTF for a long while, but long enough to know of the high standards... yet I never expected this kind of criticism of a guy who's truly passionate about dog training and is TRYING TO PROMOTE THE SPORT AND ACTIVITY OF DOG TRAINING. You may not like his facebook page, or his enthusiasm, or his methods, but he does a hell of a job reaching out and relating to the younger generations... the newer dog trainers. It seems to me like we could use more people interested in dogs and dog training. If you don't have a crop of younger, newer owners/trainers, the sport will die. I follow the smartwork program but I've still watched every one of the videos in Freddy's "self training the retriever" series. Just because someone is following a program doesn't mean they can't look for or use other ideas, other setups, or other approaches. And also, not everyone can afford to pay the kind of money guys charge for their training DVD collections. Freddy King's videos may not be up to your standards, but at least he's putting something helpful out there. Seems like there's something I've read on RTF a time or two... oh yea... "follow a program, any program," or "following any program is better than no program." Well to me, following Freddy King's "program", as idiotic as one might believe it is, should be much better than following no program at all.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

J_Brown said:


> I must say, I'm pretty shocked by what I've been reading in this thread. I've not been a member of RTF for a long while, but long enough to know of the high standards... yet I never expected this kind of criticism of a guy who's truly passionate about dog training and is TRYING TO PROMOTE THE SPORT AND ACTIVITY OF DOG TRAINING. You may not like his facebook page, or his enthusiasm, or his methods, but he does a hell of a job reaching out and relating to the younger generations... the newer dog trainers. It seems to me like we could use more people interested in dogs and dog training. If you don't have a crop of younger, newer owners/trainers, the sport will die. I follow the smartwork program but I've still watched every one of the videos in Freddy's "self training the retriever" series. Just because someone is following a program doesn't mean they can't look for or use other ideas, other setups, or other approaches. And also, not everyone can afford to pay the kind of money guys charge for their training DVD collections. Freddy King's videos may not be up to your standards, but at least he's putting something helpful out there. Seems like there's something I've read on RTF a time or two... oh yea... "follow a program, any program," or "following any program is better than no program." Well to me, following Freddy King's "program", as idiotic as one might believe it is, should be much better than following no program at all.



I think you have some brown left on your nose.......


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow.

Do we all need permission before we can accept something "different" as being valuable?






Feel free to think for yourselves. 

I like this idea.


Chris Atkinson said:


> .....go ahead and attack the idea, but do not attack the individual.....


It's sound advice.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

And I'll start by attacking a couple of ideas that he preaches.

(1.) I think that place training is redundant and ridiculous.

(2.) I think that if a dog understands being forced to fetch a bumper, there is nothing to be gained from forcing it to fetch logs, hammers, 2x4's or any other "odd" items.

In fact, I think that many new trainers are convinced that their dog is done with FF, when it has really just become familiarized with silliness.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I have said this before.

If you honestly feel the need to degrade, or call somebody names, or laugh at their dress code, duck calling, underwear, or anything else that trips yer switch.

Please make Gooser your default!!

Everyone here knows I enjoy attention!

gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I have posted my training videos, and i have never been called an idiot even though I am self professed!

look at my Avatar!


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

badbullgator said:


> I think you have some brown left on your nose.......


That's very mature.

I don't know Freddy King. I have no reason to suck up to Freddy King. Yet because I think it's absurd to slander someone, on a DOG TRAINING FORUM, who is doing more to promote hunting dogs and dog training than many many others, I'm a brown-noser??? That's pretty funny.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

badbullgator said:


> I think you have some brown left on your nose.......


Damn man...You been at this site for a long time. Does that mean you are set in your own ways and the hell with everything else? Just saying...


----------



## Brady Davis (Jan 2, 2012)

J_Brown said:


> I must say, I'm pretty shocked by what I've been reading in this thread. I've not been a member of RTF for a long while, but long enough to know of the high standards... yet I never expected this kind of criticism of a guy who's truly passionate about dog training and is TRYING TO PROMOTE THE SPORT AND ACTIVITY OF DOG TRAINING. You may not like his facebook page, or his enthusiasm, or his methods, but he does a hell of a job reaching out and relating to the younger generations... the newer dog trainers. It seems to me like we could use more people interested in dogs and dog training. If you don't have a crop of younger, newer owners/trainers, the sport will die. I follow the smartwork program but I've still watched every one of the videos in Freddy's "self training the retriever" series. Just because someone is following a program doesn't mean they can't look for or use other ideas, other setups, or other approaches. And also, not everyone can afford to pay the kind of money guys charge for their training DVD collections. Freddy King's videos may not be up to your standards, but at least he's putting something helpful out there. Seems like there's something I've read on RTF a time or two... oh yea... "follow a program, any program," or "following any program is better than no program." Well to me, following Freddy King's "program", as idiotic as one might believe it is, should be much better than following no program at all.



I completely agree.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Choperdoc wrote


> (2.) I think that if a dog understands being forced to fetch a bumper, there is nothing to be gained from forcing it to fetch logs, hammers, 2x4's or any other "odd" items.
> 
> In fact, I think that many new trainers are convinced that their dog is done with FF, when it has really just become familiarized with silliness.


I would disagree with this.

When I was taught how to force fetch the standard was: Gloved hand, wooden dowel, dummies/bumpers, soup can, pop bottle (yes glass) hammer, bird.

Not sure that is the exact order but you get my point.... I believe we would have fewer "my dog is cigar holding" "my dog is rolling" "my dog drops the " Threads on RTF if they still did a complete FF program.

But dinosaurs roamed the earth and we used slingshots and tennis shoes to train....

I don't even know which end of the dog bites regards,,,,

P.S. Although the clip Kwick posted is absolutely funny. I think it was meant to be. Those puppies are well trained to get through that video. IMO 

Randy


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably so.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

J_Brown said:


> I must say, I'm pretty shocked by what I've been reading in this thread. I've not been a member of RTF for a long while, but long enough to know of the high standards... yet I never expected this kind of criticism of a guy who's truly passionate about dog training and is TRYING TO PROMOTE THE SPORT AND ACTIVITY OF DOG TRAINING. You may not like his facebook page, or his enthusiasm, or his methods, but he does a hell of a job reaching out and relating to the younger generations... the newer dog trainers. It seems to me like we could use more people interested in dogs and dog training. If you don't have a crop of younger, newer owners/trainers, the sport will die. I follow the smartwork program but I've still watched every one of the videos in Freddy's "self training the retriever" series. Just because someone is following a program doesn't mean they can't look for or use other ideas, other setups, or other approaches. And also, not everyone can afford to pay the kind of money guys charge for their training DVD collections. Freddy King's videos may not be up to your standards, but at least he's putting something helpful out there. Seems like there's something I've read on RTF a time or two... oh yea... "follow a program, any program," or "following any program is better than no program." Well to me, following Freddy King's "program", as idiotic as one might believe it is, should be much better than following no program at all.


FK is doing the same thing R/W and M/S have done, create what new people to the sport think is a gospel of dog training. I doubt picking "ANY"program will ever be a recipe for success but to the lay person it looks that way. When a person puts their product into cyber space, they agree one way or another to be critiqued good or bad. FK is sponsored by S/D so they both have a vested intrest in the number of views of his videos. Lets get a show of hands of those who follow him and use S/D products?? If you follow the money, it never is hard to find out why something is being done. In life you can have many opinions but only ONE FACT. Many on RTF have seen or dealt with folks who believe that the hodge lodge approach to dog training is just as good and sometimes better than tried and true methods. If one could recreate the training wheel, all of the A list trainers would be using that NEW method. Dogs that are trained using the Opinion Program will NEVER be as good as those that are trained using a true program. If the F/K Way turns your Crank by all means, go for it but in the real world it's still not a Program.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

BJGatley said:


> Damn man...You been at this site for a long time. Does that mean you are set in your own ways and the hell with everything else? Just saying...


No it doesn't. See the post directly above yours (#45). There are many ways to skin a cat, but not so many good ways to train a dog. Watching what I did, I don't see this as a good one. It is not a bad one necessarily, but it seems more to me like Joe Blow training a dog with little method and nothing new. I may be wrong but these seem more of various "topics" rather than a program. A new trainer watching bits and pieces rather than a full method and philosophy could easily end up with a dog that is worse off for it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> I have posted my training videos, and *i have never been called an idiot* even though I am self professed!
> 
> look at my Avatar!


Now, now we all know better than that. Maybe not for your videos, but..........


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Raymond Little said:


> FK is doing the same thing R/W and M/S have done, create what new people to the sport think is a gospel of dog training. I doubt picking "ANY"program will ever be a recipe for success but to the lay person it looks that way. When a person puts their product into cyber space, they agree one way or another to be critiqued good or bad. FK is sponsored by S/D so they both have a vested intrest in the number of views of his videos. Lets get a show of hands of those who follow him and use S/D products?? If you follow the money, it never is hard to find out why something is being done. In life you can have many opinions but only ONE FACT. Many on RTF have seen or dealt with folks who believe that the hodge lodge approach to dog training is just as good and sometimes better than tried and true methods. If one could recreate the training wheel, all of the A list trainers would be using that NEW method. Dogs that are trained using the Opinion Program will NEVER be as good as those that are trained using a true program. If the F/K Way turns your Crank by all means, go for it but in the real world it's still not a Program.


And that in turn my friend is your opinion. We have all facets of training in the arena for folks to trained their dog to their standards not ours. Is there a best one all program that meets all of your demands that one wants to achieve? Understand that we are all not the same in those regards and what is good for one person might not be the same for the other. When giving advice, we let those choose what might be good for them and let them on their merry way. Latter in their career they can decide what works and doesn't and hopefully relay that to those wanting to get involved just as we did when we got started and at least point them in the right direction when the question comes up.
We are all in this together, and some of us like to give back to those you have a wish to have......


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

badbullgator said:


> No it doesn't


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 4, 2014)

How can people complain about a guys video he's giving out for free?... 7000+ post on a dog training forum, go make friends


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Rnd said:


> Choperdoc wrote
> 
> I would disagree with this.
> 
> ...


 Force fetch isn't for fetching whats. You can teach a dog to fetch whats. 
You can always teach a dog to fetch what it doesn't want to. 

No "force" needed.

Force fetch is for fetching whens. You can't teach a dog to fetch when it doesn't want to. WHEN a dog doesn't want to fetch, you have no option to teach.

Force IS needed.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

copterdoc said:


> Force fetch isn't for fetching whats. You can teach a dog to fetch whats.
> You can always teach a dog to fetch what it doesn't want to.
> 
> No "force" needed.
> ...


Nice. I like that. I would say there is more to it than just when, but most could fit under that umbrella if you wanted.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Raymond Little said:


> My thoughts also, google Ace Freely......


OMG! The love it Loud Tour, back in '78 or 79??? when they were ar the "Old" Forum in Montreal!!!!
What a show! I still can not recall how I got back accross the border. 



.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

badbullgator said:


> No it doesn't. See the post directly above yours (#45). There are many ways to skin a cat, but not so many good ways to train a dog. Watching what I did, I don't see this as a good one. It is not a bad one necessarily, but it seems more to me like Joe Blow training a dog with little method and nothing new. I may be wrong but these seem more of various "topics" rather than a program. A new trainer watching bits and pieces rather than a full method and philosophy could easily end up with a dog that is worse off for it.


Again...I understand what you are saying and that is left to the dog trainer to be. All we can do is show why and it is up to the newbie to make a choice on our past experiences...and if things go wrong, we are here to say not "I told you so", but to hopefully help them through their dilemma and get them on the right track on whatever journey they have in mind.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> ....*Guys and gals, posting on RTF is not completely like sitting at the tailgate of a trial*, or having a private phone chat. Lots and lots of folks can read what you write and will form opinions and images of who you are, and how you treat or speak about others......
> 
> Chris


sad to see this typed ElJanitoro. 
I do not agree. It is exactly like a tailgate.
As it was in the begining, is now, and ever shall be.
Issue is, never type anything you would not say face to face.
Just like a real tailgate. BUT, I do not think Corey typed anything he would not say face to face.
When you are the size and shape of folks like he and I and Bubba, for example. It is just how you roll.
Problem is when folks are afeared to stand up about what they type. If ya type it have the balls to stand behind it.
one of the worlds biggest problems in todays internet society, is lack of balls.
Just like Justin Timberlake started a movement bringing sexy back, I feel we need an RTF movement. 
I'm bringing balls back!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know if this will help but thought the following might add to the conversation. The sire of my first lab was FC AFC Misty Morning Woody. The titles ment nothing to me as I was unfamiliar with field trials. Woody was owned by Jennifer Wilson. As I started getting interested in hunt tests I spoke with her often about training. She had been married to a pro and had used many pros to train her different dogs...including Mike Lady with Woody. I found this confusing as it seemed she was using different paradigms for training dogs that were likely in conflict. In my mind one needed to attach ones self to a particular school of thought and become expert in it.

When I asked Jennifer why she used so many different trainers/schools of thought she said "I use what works. If it helps me or my dog to be better I use it". At the time I found her answer unsatisfactory. Now some 17 years later I realize she was right. I have used many different things gathered over the years from those more experienced to help me resolve my current concern. Over the years I have added my own twists to what and how I train...be it how I stand next to my dog, my tone of voice, how I identify different marks, the use of my hand when sending, when to give corrections...and not to, etc. I am constantly adjusting and adapting as the game changes and standards become higher. 

I laughed at the dog work filmed in the original National Am. They were using the tools and knowledge they had at the time to best advantage. With the improvement of those tools and understanding of how to use them the way we train and the outcomes have changed. The derbies I ran four years ago are remarkable different than those today.

So, use what works for you and ignore the rest. To each his own.

Bill


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> ....It is exactly like a tailgate.....


 It is not.

The people that gather at your tailgate, you know. Not by their names, but by who they are.

The people that own names on the RTF, you do not know. 
But, you do know their names.

They are very different people than you think that they are.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Gun dog owners have alot lower exspectations, than the average HT/FT guy.. My feeling is if a person has the balls to put up there own vidoes on a PUBLIC site, ( FB-Youtube-RTF) then they better have the gonads TO STAND UP TO--------- COMMENTS AS WELL.. Because we all know they are putting themselves in the firing line to better themselves or the client dogs


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> sad to see this typed ElJanitoro.
> I do not agree. It is exactly like a tailgate.
> As it was in the begining, is now, and ever shall be.
> Issue is, never type anything you would not say face to face.
> ...



Ken Bora Classic


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

copterdoc said:


> It is not.
> 
> The people that gather at your tailgate, you know. Not by their names, but by who they are.
> 
> ...


No,
Next weekend I am at a NAHRA test. I will "Know" everybodys name 'cause I am the test sec. and took in and typed every entry in the catogog. But with entrys from New Orleans to the south to Quebec City to the north. I will not "Know" Everybody. But the tailgate, just like here I would not say what I would not type. Does that mean that some person or event would would not let me cry out "What a goof Ball!"? No chance, but hey. If you want to be actual factual, I do not even know your name copter. I am Ken Bora here on RTF but in real life I am known as Ken Bora. My Mom calls me Kenneth.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Todd Caswell said:


> Gun dog owners have alot lower exspectations, than the average HT/FT guy.. My feeling is if a person has the balls to put up there own vidoes on a PUBLIC site, ( FB-Youtube-RTF) then they better have the gonads TO STAND UP TO--------- COMMENTS AS WELL.. Because we all know they are putting themselves in the firing line to better themselves or the client dogs


Kudos man. We all think differently and want the best in our world to develop memories in our finite life and our future generations.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> ...in real life I am known as Ken Bora. My Mom calls me Kenneth.


 I still don't know YOU.

No matter how many times or ways you type it.


----------



## Jon Shinneman (Aug 16, 2012)

Freddy is one hell of a great guy and just as good of dog trainer!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

copterdoc said:


> I still don't know YOU.
> 
> No matter how many times or ways you type it.


He is Ken Bora, I can vouch for him


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

copterdoc said:


> I still don't know YOU.
> 
> No matter how many times or ways you type it.


man I am pullin' hens teeth here.
so, you agree with me?
here, just like the tailgate.
I can not see through you, 
see to the real you. 
I'm on the outside. 
I'm looking in. 
'cause inside your ugly, ugly like me. 
I can see through you, see to the real you.......

edit for copter, click - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc3Za3jfvJg


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> man I am pullin' hens teeth here.
> so, you agree with me?
> here, just like the tailgate.
> I can not see through you,
> ...


 An internet forum is what it is.

A venue to express knowledge and ideas.

It is not a venue to know people through. 
So, the names are irrelevant; unless you wish to suppress ideas and information.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Freddy King, hahahahahaha. Lots of entertainment value, now much else however.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> sad to see this typed ElJanitoro.
> I do not agree. It is exactly like a tailgate.
> As it was in the begining, is now, and ever shall be.
> Issue is, never type anything you would not say face to face.
> ...


322 people have read this thread. Typically there are double the logged in count on RTF. 

If Corey has the nerve to tell 600 people to their face that Freddy King is an idiot that can't train a dog to wag its tail, including Freddy King, then you're right. 

I know Corey in person. I don't think Corey is that much of a jerk in real life. He is more tactful than that. 

Hence my my point that it is not COMPLETELY like a tail gate. 

On RTF one is broadcasting to a much larger audience than he may realize. 

My suggestion is that we address folks in a way that we would want to be addressed ourselves. 

I had had a nice discussion with Freddy last night. He was getting up at 4:30 this morning to train dogs. He has trained several grand dogs and Master Hunters. I don't know if he owns a white coat or not. 

Chris

EDIT: And I hope that those of you who have been on RTF for many years will agree that I've been seeking a "Golden Rule" culture here consistently. Treat others, reference others, the way you'd like to be treated or referenced. This is nothing new.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow... Idiots abound..... Pretty sure Freddy King ain't one of them and I don't know him from Adam...

In fact.. I'm pretty sure I could train a duck dog with his YouTube channel (in fact I would dare say it's more complete than $150 worth of most programs) ...... sad part is most people buying a "program" aren't dog trainers... There just lay people.. and no "program" will change that... I see no need to be so critical.

Freddy on the other hand.. is clearly a dog trainer... Whether he teaches a dog to fetch a hammer or not... (even if folks seem to misinterpret the purpose of such) 

A friend and trainer that won the National Championship at Ames plantation told me once... You CAN learn something from every dog trainer with any real experience.. IF you are willing to WATCH and LISTEN. 

Good luck with it... I can take another sabbatical from RTF now 

Not sad to leave regards,


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> man I am pullin' hens teeth here.
> so, you agree with me?
> here, just like the tailgate.
> I can not see through you,
> ...


Yes, but "Can you see the real me..........."


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

waycool said:


> In fact.. I'm pretty sure I could train a duck dog with his YouTube channel (in fact I would dare say it's more complete than $150 worth of most programs)


It isn't. In fact it isn't close to the better ones. But that doesn't mean it lacks a degree of value. It's obvious that you are passionately opposed to the slandering of a good guy. I'm not interested in discussing Freddy. He and I have had private conversations, and I've found him to be a good guy, who loves to train...his own way. I can't imagine why anyone would argue with his doing that, even if it contrasts with how they would choose to do it. He's offered his ideas freely. He certainly hasn't imposed them on anyone.

But, I think the at least part of what has bothered you about this thread is something you have done in this post. You've made some very broad accusations in your efforts to put those you perceive as "idiots" in their places. If, indeed, you chose to use Freddie's videos to train your dog, that would surely be your choice. I suspect you could get it done. But that says nothing about the standards you hope to achieve. Beyond that, your blanket indictment of "most programs" has no basis in fact.


waycool said:


> ...... sad part is most people buying a "program" aren't dog trainers... There just lay people.. and no "program" will change that...


At one point we were all 'just lay people'. The greats, the legends, were all at some time just lay people...beginners. For a long time there were no programs...book or video sets. But that doesn't mean they have no merit. It means they simply didn't exist yet for the masses. There are several good programs available, and they most certainly do change the ability of lay people to understand dogs, and learn to effectively train them. Whether the information comes in the form of a book, a DVD, or a You Tube video, a newer trainer may indeed learn a great deal.


waycool said:


> I see no need to be so critical.


Neither do I. But that isn't the same as being choosy. If you have access to someone who qualifies as a solid mentor, that's one of the better ways to learn. Read the better books. Watch the better videos. Or, God forbid, do all those things. Learn. Practice. Grow. "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. Live dangerously; get a little knowledge." Use your knowledge and your intuition. Be a little slower to condemn, and a bit more eager to learn.

I appreciate your good intentions.

Evan


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

You are correct Evan.. 

I should not have generalized. The thread was about Freddy King.. I should have been clear. You're right we all started as ignorant lay people... some learn.. some don't.... some just follow the program the best they can and don't really improve much as a dog trainer (maybe because the program doesn't allow much flexibility ?  ) I suppose having the program is better than not.. but so too would be using Freddy's videos...

I agree mentors are great.. and what if their name is Freddy King ? Just say'n  

Clearly you have some disagreements with his methods.. so do I .. BUT (butt ugly truth ) that does not mean a duck dog (you are correct no standard mentioned intentionally) cannot be made by his methods or that he should be thrown under the bus on this site for those methods.... nor should your methods for that matter...

You have clearly taken offense that your program is included in my statement of "most programs" (which I already apologized for the generalization..) .... the better thought would have been to say.. well he's clearly not talking not about my program  and as a matter of fact in my mind I had not included your program in that category as I have not purchased it .. (yet?) .. but that is a different conversation. This conversation was about disparaging a trainer that offers his methods at no cost which in IMHO offers some value. While there ARE certainly "programs" out there that for $150 or less don't give you what Freddy does for free... 

Are Feddy's videos for everyone? No. Do they have value absolutely ! That is/was my primary point.. secondarily I find some of the post to be quite unnecessary.

I appreciate your viewpoint Evan.. and remember .. this is all my humble little opinion.. so.. no need to sweat it...  

Peace,


----------



## c.j. (Feb 5, 2014)

ok well im the OP on this, I don't have time to read 8 pages of Arguments, personally I think Freddy does a fine job, I don't plan on using him since I am in GA, I am already working with a trainer and training the pup myself with Evans Smartworks program.
The only reason I even brought this up was because I enjoy seeing what other people (freddy) are doing that day to train their dogs, its a lot better than all of the BS from buzzfeed about what type of vegetable or fruit you would be. 

I was just wanting to get a few names to follow on FB and freddy was the only one I had so far that posted videos regularly. Mods you can go ahead and close this thread


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

c.j. said:


> ok well im the OP on this, I don't have time to read 8 pages of Arguments, personally I think Freddy does a fine job, I don't plan on using him since I am in GA, I am already working with a trainer and training the pup myself with Evans Smartworks program.
> The only reason I even brought this up was because I enjoy seeing what other people (freddy) are doing that day to train their dogs, its a lot better than all of the BS from buzzfeed about what type of vegetable or fruit you would be.
> 
> I was just wanting to get a few names to follow on FB and freddy was the only one I had so far that posted videos regularly. Mods you can go ahead and close this thread


Change you post per page settings and this is only a page and a half. It is much easier than going to the next page over and over again


----------



## SUPERX-2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not here to argue right or wrong, the way Freddy trains dogs. I've hunted with Freddy for several years, behind several of the dogs he's trained, and I would put them against any dog. Freddy doesn't train dogs for the money, he trains for the love of dogs, be it for hunt HT or duck dogs. Just because it's not the way you see fit to train, doesn't make it wrong, if it works, it works!


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is my thought on this. I've only been an RTF member for a few months, and what I have noticed is that people really enjoy ripping on others. I read posts about how to build a FF table and read peoples comments on how "you dont need one" or " stop being lazy and bend over". People post here to have help with a question or a problem their having. They dont post be degraded or made fun of. Secondly not everyone in this world can afford to pay for training, or afford to buy expensive video's. From what I read the OP was looking for some videos to watch on the internet nothing more nothing less. The old saying goes no question is a dumb question.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

trapperwalt said:


> Here is my thought on this. I've only been an RTF member for a few months, and what I have noticed is that people really enjoy ripping on others. I read posts about how to build a FF table and read peoples comments on how "you dont need one" or " stop being lazy and bend over". People post here to have help with a question or a problem their having. They dont post be degraded or made fun of. Secondly not everyone in this world can afford to pay for training, or afford to buy expensive video's. From what I read the OP was looking for some videos to watch on the internet nothing more nothing less. The old saying goes no question is a dumb question.


No question is a dumb question, but on the RTF, every question is potentially a LOADED question.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris,
Sure hope you don't take this thread down. This is the most fun I have had reading on RTF for a long time, well except for following the NARC. I agree with the poster that said these dogs had to be pretty well train to just to go through that video filming posted by the OP. I had never heard of FK before today, and plan to look at his stuff, never know when something else might pop up that I could use in my training program.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

c.j. said:


> ok well im the OP on this, I don't have time to read 8 pages of Arguments, personally I think Freddy does a fine job, I don't plan on using him since I am in GA, I am already working with a trainer and training the pup myself with Evans Smartworks program.
> The only reason I even brought this up was because I enjoy seeing what other people (freddy) are doing that day to train their dogs, its a lot better than all of the BS from buzzfeed about what type of vegetable or fruit you would be.
> 
> I was just wanting to get a few names to follow on FB and freddy was the only one I had so far that posted videos regularly. Mods you can go ahead and close this thread


Hey C.J., it could have been worse. This could have been your first post on the RTF: http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...1-WILL-NOT-SEAT-ON-A-DUCK&highlight=seat+duck


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

HuntinDawg said:


> Hey C.J., it could have been worse. This could have been your first post on the RTF: http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...1-WILL-NOT-SEAT-ON-A-DUCK&highlight=seat+duck


I'm reading that one now. I'm dying over here. We should resurrect the thread.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ninja said:


> How can people complain about a guys video he's giving out for free?... 7000+ post on a dog training forum, go make friends


I have plenty thanks, may from RTF and my 7000 post over 10 YEARS! Spoken like one of the know nothing newbies who have no idea of what RTF once was.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

badbullgator said:


> I have plenty thanks, may from RTF and my 7000 post over 10 YEARS! Spoken like one of the know nothing newbies who have no idea of what RTF once was.


 The past is a nice place.... its always exactly how WE remember it eh? Just sayin..... I've run BBs in the past.... and they always change with the membership... Tough and thankless job Chris has...

That being said.... Thanks Chris! And the rest of the moderators. I can fully appreciate your administrative effort and am thankful for it! 

I'll go back to viewing some FK videos, laughing some and finding some ideas.... while I tie a few flies or strum my guitar ... ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

As Corey said, this "resource" has become so PC so as to be not hardly worth the effort of clicking on the bookmark any longer. 

I find it interesting that the vast majority of the posters complaining about the "lack of sensitivity" have only been members for a couple of years. I cannot imagine what they would have thought had they been here 5 - 8 years ago and prior to when I started (from the stories I've heard). While I do not like the calling out of judges and the like the rest of what goes on is/was meant in fun. I met a LOT of fantastic people through this board back when people were allowed to be themselves and have fun here...Again, as Corey said, when this was more like a "tail gate". The true resource of this board was lost when many of those that dared to voice their opinion were driven out. 

It's sad that the entire culture of the board has changed due to what I believe is the vocal minority that take themselves way too seriously.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> As Corey said, this "resource" has become so PC so as to be not hardly worth the effort of clicking on the bookmark any longer.
> 
> I find it interesting that the vast majority of the posters complaining about the "lack of sensitivity" have only been members for a couple of years. I cannot imagine what they would have thought had they been here 5 - 8 years ago and prior to when I started (from the stories I've heard). While I do not like the calling out of judges and the like the rest of what goes on is/was meant in fun. I met a LOT of fantastic people through this board back when people were allowed to be themselves and have fun here...Again, as Corey said, when this was more like a "tail gate". The true resource of this board was lost when many of those that dared to voice their opinion were driven out.
> 
> It's sad that the entire culture of the board has changed due to what I believe is the vocal minority that take themselves way too seriously.


Hi Rick,

I'd like to take a moment to address this as the guy who's been the janitor on the resource since 1998: 

I have consistently strived to have RTF maintain a culture of the "golden rule". I have consistently sought to have RTF members treat and reference others in the retriever community in a manner in which they themselves would like to be treated or referenced. While your memory or things you've "heard" may indicate otherwise, a search for "golden rule" or other such terms, with my username listed will turn up consistent housekeeping requests for this.

Rick, and all. Times arise when I will find it appropriate to ask for some cooperation and assistance from the members. Regarding the RTF culture, I believe that this resource can quickly turn into a kindergarten class with a substitute teacher if certain behaviors are continued. 

I have spent quite a bit of my personal time and life on this resource and won't knowingly allow it to degrade to something of lesser value. I don't expect that you always agree with my calls. I will ask that you please cooperate with me and try to help keep the culture of this resource steered on a fun and productive course. 

And if it's not fun, please don't feel obligated to post. For that matter, feel free to skip over threads that are not of interest. There's no requirement to open it. There's no requirement to respond to it.

Rick is it reasonable to you for me to ask for your cooperation? 

Be happy. Enjoy. Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rcatron (Nov 13, 2013)

Being a newb this may not be the best time for me to make a post, but here goes...

After starting to follow this site since last November, I have found it very helpful. There are lots of knowledgeable people on here who offer good advice. Sometimes you have to sift through the off remarks to find the useful information, but it is definitely present. The bickering is the same on any social media site you go to. I think the subtle jabs are most often made in good fun, but we all have different ways of interpreting things. I think a lot of people joke around on here like they would with their buddies (and I imagine several members on here are good friends) and that's how I generally try to read comments (as if it was a buddy of mine giving me a hard time).

On to the original post. I have been following Hillmann, but like others have said, I don't think its a bad idea to watch as many different training techniques as possible and to soak up as much information as possible. Especially for a newb like me.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I watched the video that KwickLabs linked in his post. It was hilarious and was meant to be so. I listened closely to what Freddy King was saying and it was comical. I then took a quick look at his video Retriever Puppy Picking Tip. I saw what I would consider two well trained labs sitting at heel while he sat on a bucket. His dogs were steady and he was able to send one dog then the other to the falls of a double albeit close because the dummies were hand thrown by him. BTW, he dropped the accent in this video and did not sound like Major Payne anymore.

How many of us are training our dogs to work in tandem like that? How many of us can say that you hunt two dogs like that? Darn, talk about the mass honor in a hunt test and handlers avoided the tests on Long Island like the plague.

I don't know how he trains but I can say I don't see anything to be ashamed of in his Puppy Picking Tip video. In fact, thanks to this thread I want to take a look at his other videos. And Chris, you say he has trained several grand dogs and Master Hunters. Sounds like he has training chops. I thought that was how a person validated his credentials on this forum. 

And Rnd, I thought the same thing as you about those puppies.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Watch his tribute vid to Teal, very moving and one heck of nice dog. 6,000 birds in 13 states is pretty cool and makes for a lot of memories with a gun dog/friend.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Just watched that video. Teal looks pretty nice to me. Nice video.


Migillicutty said:


> Watch his tribute vid to Teal, very moving and one heck of nice dog. 6,000 birds in 13 states is pretty cool and makes for a lot of memories with a gun dog/friend.


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

Rick, you don't know what PC is until you hang out on an obedience group. Mention the word e-collar or prong collar and then watch the wrestling match begin. 

I've mostly lurked here for the past 2 years and I have learned a great deal. But I won't claim to know much until I earn the respect of the community thru my results. This is one of the most entertaining sites on the internet. I really appreciate all the information and the laughs.


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything on this thread about me is about 99% "TRUE"!

I'm definitely a ******* but I try to be good guy. I'm pretty much ignorant to most things but can be labeled as a jack of all trades from construction of homes to high end editing and camera work. 

Never did care about correct grammar and don't see that changin'. Sorry bout my strong southern dialect with a Cajun influence. Mama is a southern Louisiana Duchamp gal with a St. Martinsville background. I am pretty certain at times I try to exaggerate my dialect a little more strongly than it truly might be.

I find dog training fun, rewarding and a great way to pass the summer months when I ain't chasin' mallards with a camera or shotgun. 

Do I claim to be a FT'er - heck NO! 

Can I train a dog to pick up a decent triple with decently straight lines, skirt a poison bird by 5 yards and run a 300 yard water blind thru trash with minimal whistles?- YEP. 

Could I build an extremely high end professional video series as in depth or more in depth than any on the market? YOU BET I CAN and at a 10th of the price. Seeing how I own all the camera, editing, DVD duplicating and printing abilities right here in house. Not to mention the fact that I have more than qualified experience in all the above. Could I market and sell it - YOU BET I CAN. My time in the outdoor industry has given me the inside to the largest retailers buyers out there. 

But have I - NOPE.

What I have done is given to the public a training series in layman terms to follow that will get a person and his companion from point A to point B with minimal amount of training. Plus, keep both of their interests peaked and moving forward. A series geared for a person with not a lot of time, no grounds except a backyard or a local park or such, no help throwing birds and for someone that isn't going to go to clubs or training days. Which I'm sure all of us reading this have done in the past to become better handlers. I figured most folks would have noticed that but it seems to me that a lot of folks kinda let that obvious fact fly over their heads. At least it seems so from the posts I've read. I built something and gave it away to folks that wanted a decently strong retrieving machine for the upcoming season and was going to do it 100% on their own. No bird throwers, no launchers, no electronics other than an e-collar and a bucket full of bumpers. 

So what if it doesn't reflect what the pros or the well above novice handler wants to see. Sure wasn't geared for those sorts of folks and I would certainly hope like heck that those that far in the game would not learn a lot from them. But, who knows...

Anyway, I truly don't expect to change opinions and I really don't strive to do so. Just thought I might respond since the thread is almost dedicated to me and I thought a little more information could come in handy. 

Now dangit where's those hotdogs? Ginger got some dogs to work!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201972360693459&set=vb.1318451347&type=3&theater


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

RedHeadedHurricane

Thanks for the video and that was a nice line the dog took. You're OK and now that I know you've got ******* influence---I like you even more. 

I will be looking at your other videos. 

PS I certainly caught your comment about grass in the video about your training program. You are a funny dude.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

RedHeadedHurricane said:


> Everything on this thread about me is about 99% "TRUE"!
> 
> 
> Could I build an extremely high end professional video series as in depth or more in depth than any on the market? YOU BET I CAN and at a 10th of the price. Seeing how I own all the camera, editing, DVD duplicating and printing abilities right here in house. Not to mention the fact that I have more than qualified experience in all the above. Could I market and sell it - YOU BET I CAN. My time in the outdoor industry has given me the inside to the largest retailers buyers out there.
> ...


what an extraordinary statement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Sic 'em, Freddy. Some of our resident experts can use an occasional bite on the butt.


----------



## Bonnette13 (Jun 26, 2014)

JamesTannery said:


> No question is a dumb question, but on the RTF, every question is potentially a LOADED question.


Hey James, do I have your permission to make what you said my signature here on RTF? As a young buck, this is the only thing I've learned from this entire 8 page thread.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just went and re-watched Freddy's Teal Video "When words can't describe - Waterfowler's Tribute". 






It is not viewable on Ipad or Apple devices, but it is on a PC. 

I'd challenge any one of us to watch that video all the way through to the Creed "One last breath" music and see if you can make it through the first verse without getting a bit choked up. I remember getting choked the first time it was posted - here on RTF before Freddy even joined the board.

I got choked up again today - it sure brought back memories of some of my retrievers who are now buried in my heart and next to the cherry tree out back. 

Freddy has now posted a video on Facebook - he's training a dog with a hotdog....and she does indeed wag her tail! (I don't currently do Facebook - this site's enough of a time-eater for me. But Freddy sent me the thing via text...pretty funny)

Enjoy all...life's too short to be angry or negative! 

Here are two snagged images from the Teal video (Hope Freddy doesn't mind)
















Chris


----------



## gaustin (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep tore me up. I would love to have footage like that of my 4 legged buddy. Thanks Chris for sharing.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

That's the one I was referencing earlier in the thread. Chokes me up every time I watch it. The first time I saw it was right after I lost my buddy earlier this year and I cried my eyes out. 

Works fine on my iPad btw.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Migillicutty said:


> That's the one I was referencing earlier in the thread. Chokes me up every time I watch it. The first time I saw it was right after I lost my buddy earlier this year and I cried my eyes out.
> 
> Works fine on my iPad btw.


Works fine on my iPhone now. I guess it just won't pull in on a search from an I-device. Now that it's linked it works fine.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

That is a very nice tribute.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Hard to watch!!! I agree but good video.


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

Great video


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

Who needs a hotdog - nobody when ya have Freddy King's Cinnamon treats! Order yours today for $79.99 for 3 rolls. Demand keeps em' in limited supply so get your credit card ready and follow the link!
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10202519376168504&id=1318451347


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Freddy, please hang out here more often. A little humor goes a long ways. 
Thanks!


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

Dave Farrar said:


> Freddy, please hang out here more often. A little humor goes a long ways.
> Thanks!


I heard that. From the reads here a lot of folks need a little humor in their lives. Worse thing in life is lack of humor. Ya want serious go see a butt doctor now there's something to hate life about.


----------



## Bucwilson (Feb 7, 2015)

I love watching Freddy King on youtube. It has helped me with some things. I am first and foremost a hunter, have ran some HRC tests, and actually passed every single one my dog and I have ran. I am a blue collar guy and have no delusions of ever even running a FT much less winning one. 



Just want a good dog to love and hunt with and brag on a lot ! 

Freddy ...keep on truckin' Brother !


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought the original video of this thread was hilarious. I plan on showing Nora when she gets home. Now I'll go look at the tribute. It takes all kinds and those that can laugh at themselves are more content than those that find fault in others. I went to a memorial yesterday of a "Healer" I knew that recently left this world. I miss guys like him. I enjoy others like The RH'd Hurricane and wonder about those that seem to need to find things wrong with others. Their world might be more enjoyable if they did a little bit of self examination. Harry


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's an instructional video if you choose: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFRM4oJwLdc


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

RedHeadedHurricane said:


> I heard that. From the reads here a lot of folks need a little humor in their lives. Worse thing in life is lack of humor. Ya want serious go see a butt doctor now there's something to hate life about.





I totally agree. 
A world with out humor aint worth livin in but all joking aside your avatar makes me want to puke.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> I totally agree.
> A world with out humor aint worth livin in but all joking aside your avatar makes me want to puke


But Steve ,,,it's a realistic portrait of the innerself of Barry according to his friends and aquantances from 30 years ago.

Rock on Freddy


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Apparently Freddy King has reached the limit of 5000 Facebook friends. So quite a few people must like his videos. I find his stuff entertaining.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Apparently Freddy King has reached the limit of 5000 Facebook friends. So quite a few people must like his videos. I find his stuff entertaining.


Yes and 10,000+ subscribers on YouTube. People are liking it.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Bonnette13 said:


> Hey James, do I have your permission to make what you said my signature here on RTF? As a young buck, this is the only thing I've learned from this entire 8 page thread.


It's alright with me.


----------

